# Uber Lying about Issues with Instant Pay?



## GuberDriver (Apr 23, 2017)

So, I see the cash out button in the new Uber App. Under "Cash Out" it states "Payment Scheduled 9/17." Huh? If Uber, according to the message they sent to me at 7:16 am this morning (Saturday, 7/15/18), is "working quickly to resolve the issue" with Instant Pay, why would they schedule a payout for Monday, 9/17/18-which is 48 hours from now. Does Uber already know this issue won't be resolved until then? If so, why not just state that's when the issue will be cleared up? That pre-scheduled payment makes me think that there is not an issue with Instant Pay and Uber just wants to hold onto our money to collect the interest over the weekend. The exact type of move a cash strapped company would do. 

Also, I am not impressed with the new App. The Instant Pay issue, along with fares not being updated in a timely manner means it's still buggy. Uber should have solved the bugs before release.


----------



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

The instant pay option has been a persistent issue in both apps.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

That's scheduled pay date has always been there. It is the date that the payment will be sent to your bank for normal direct deposit, if you do not pass out with instant pay.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

Instant is NOT working. There is an error message on my app that says... "Issue with registration. There seems to be an unexpected issue . Please update information or try again.
This has been showing for 2 days. Uber seems to be trying to direct the funds into a UBER DEBIT CARD from Go Bank. ( no fee) Has anyone else noticed this issue? I will drive for lyft until this is fixed. Uber has NO answers, My account has NOT changed.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

MaddMattG said:


> That's scheduled pay date has always been there. It is the date that the payment will be sent to your bank for normal direct deposit, if you do not pass out with instant pay.


We don't get the deposit on Mondays so 9/17 is just plain wrong.

I was in the HUB when this all started and they told me not to worry about it saying 9/17/18 but the girl took a screenshot of my phone showing it and said she would "pass it up".

That was yesterday 2:30 pm....Instant pay is still not working.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

They SEND it on Mondays so it's just plain right. Of course they change that to Tuesdays starting this week but have not yet changed that on the app display. It really has always said the pay date there, and it's always been the Monday coming up date.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

GuberDriver said:


> So, I see the cash out button in the new Uber App. Under "Cash Out" it states "Payment Scheduled 9/17." Huh? If Uber, according to the message they sent to me at 7:16 am this morning (Saturday, 7/15/18), is "working quickly to resolve the issue" with Instant Pay, why would they schedule a payout for Monday, 9/17/18-which is 48 hours from now. Does Uber already know this issue won't be resolved until then? If so, why not just state that's when the issue will be cleared up? That pre-scheduled payment makes me think that there is not an issue with Instant Pay and Uber just wants to hold onto our money to collect the interest over the weekend. The exact type of move a cash strapped company would do.
> 
> Also, I am not impressed with the new App. The Instant Pay issue, along with fares not being updated in a timely manner means it's still buggy. Uber should have solved the bugs before release.


If Uber's lips are moving, it's lying.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

MaddMattG said:


> They SEND it on Mondays so it's just plain right. Of course they change that to Tuesdays starting this week but have not yet changed that on the app display. It really has always said the pay date there, and it's always been the Monday coming up date.


I was changed from Tuesday 4am to Tuesday noon 3 WEEKS AGO so I was alarmed when it said 9/17. Like I said , I was in the HUB and showed them and they did not know why it said that either. It's just plain WRONG.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

It's always said Monday's date. It was announced to change three weeks ago. It changed this week. 

Instant pay not working is a problem.

Trips not showing up with totals for a day or more is a problem.

People don't need to make up new vast.conspiracy theories and create an additional problem.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

MaddMattG said:


> It's always said Monday's date. It was announced to change three weeks ago. It changed this week.
> 
> Instant pay not working is a problem.
> 
> ...


Dude, It changed for me 3 weeks ago, there are even threads about it. Hold on I'll find some.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think that is the plan. Note that you probably won't actually get the money until Thursday. It is starting to seem as if this is being done to delay payouts to drivers a week.....for whatever reason.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Doesn’t really matter what date it says. Instant pay isn’t working and we’ll get paid when they are good and ready to fix the dang problem.

Maybe Monday, Tuesday, who knows? Without knowing what the problem it’s nothing but speculation.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

MaddMattG said:


> It's always said Monday's date.
> 
> People don't need to make up new vast.conspiracy theories and create an additional problem.


Okay here is the thread I started on Aug. 23 when my pay period changed. https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-pay-period-working-out.279970/


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MaddMattG said:


> It's always said Monday's date. It was announced to change three weeks ago. It changed this week.
> 
> Instant pay not working is a problem.
> 
> ...


Yeah but if you go to the website and click "Instant pay" you will see that they have your correct balance. They just won't pay you.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> Okay here is the thread I started on Aug. 23 when my pay period changed. https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-pay-period-working-out.279970/


No ma'am, you started that thread on Aug 23 (three weeks ago) when THEY ANNOUNCED IT. They didn't change it then, they announced it. How many weeks ago? Three. LOL quit manufacturing outrage when there's already more than enough about which to be outraged.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah but if you go to the website and click "Instant pay" you will see that they have your correct balance. They just won't pay you.


Mine is only showing balance for yesterday that didn't update until this morning. The trips I did today are not updating.



MaddMattG said:


> No ma'am, you started that thread on Aug 23 (three weeks ago) when THEY ANNOUNCED IT. They didn't change it then, they announced it. How many weeks ago? Three. LOL quit manufacturing outrage when there's already more than enough about which to be outraged.


Read the whole thread. See how I forgot about it one Tuesday and forgot to do instant pay in time and had to wait until Thursday before I was paid.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> Mine is only showing balance for yesterday that didn't update until this morning. The trips I did today are not updating.


You are going here right:

https://partners.uber.com/p3/instant_pay/

??

It's showing me a ballpark figure which seems about right. I drove yesterday and today. But on the regular app and the initial display on the website it only shows trips from yesterday and about half the trips from today. I have to click "instant pay" (link above) to get the correct balance total due to me.

BTW I took a screenshot of the balance due just in case it magically becomes lighter when they "fix" things. Probably a good idea!


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

I wonder if they got hacked and shutting down Instant pay prevents the hackers from withdrawing the money


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I think they just don't want to pay us until Thursday.

But... what if the problem is with their bank and they can't pay anybody and we read about it in the newspapers on Monday. My bank doesn't take care of any of my problems until Mondays.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

RochesterUberDriver said:


> I wonder if they got hacked and shutting down Instant pay prevents the hackers from withdrawing the money


I think you might be right. A hack would explain why it took so long to fix the problem.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Everyone is so upset about Uber. Let me fix this all.

_There. There. Have a new font._

_See it's all better now!_


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

columbuscatlady said:


> Dude, It changed for me 3 weeks ago, there are even threads about it. Hold on I'll find some.


For some reason just like everything with this stupid company the roll out didnt happen system wide all at once. For me this week would be the first Tuesday payout end, while others updated sooner.


----------



## CoolGrey32 (Sep 15, 2018)

It was working a couple of days ago. Now its broke?


----------



## ThisGuyGotBalls (Sep 15, 2018)

I saw an ad on facebook where the guy talks about how good the app is and better. Apparently, they have stupid people who hasn't tested the whole app to be sure that its working properly.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Latekick said:


> Instant is NOT working. There is an error message on my app that says... "Issue with registration. There seems to be an unexpected issue . Please update information or try again.
> This has been showing for 2 days. Uber seems to be trying to direct the funds into a UBER DEBIT CARD from Go Bank. ( no fee) Has anyone else noticed this issue? I will drive for lyft until this is fixed. Uber has NO answers, My account has NOT changed.


Same problem here.


----------



## Fishface (Sep 16, 2018)

Just Google how much did the company Uber lose last quarter. That says everything


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Im dying.


----------



## Fishface (Sep 16, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah but if you go to the website and click "Instant pay" you will see that they have your correct balance. They just won't pay you.


It's complete BS. Just Google how much money did the company Uber lose last quarter. That says everything instapay is the easiest thing to do today. I could send you a hundred in about 3 seconds


----------

